# Leiser 90mm Lüfter + Wärmeleitpaste



## Modders Vision (30. September 2012)

*Leiser 90mm Lüfter + Wärmeleitpaste*

Hallo Community,

nachdem ich mich in letzter Zeit oft wunderte, warum mein Pc bei Spielen oft ruckelte, habe ich mich dazu entschieden doch mal einen Blick auf die Temperaturanzeigen zu werfen und siehe da - GraKa 97C°
Darauf sofort in den Pc geschaut und mir stockte erst einmal der Atem, als ich sah, dass sicj der Lüfter nicht mehr dreht...
Jetzt suche ich nach einem Ersatzlüfter mit 12Volt und 90mm der einiges an Luft schaufelt aber trotzdem leiser ist. Und wenn ich schon dabei bin möchte ich auch gleich noch neue Wärmeleitpaste auftragen.
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir da was empfehlen, damit mein Pc bald wieder fröhlich vor sich hin werkelt


----------



## Ahab (30. September 2012)

*AW: Leisen 90mm Lüfter*

Oh erzähl mal bitte etwas mehr. Welche Grafikkarte hast du denn? 90mm Lüfter gibts nicht, das Standardmaß ist da bei 92mm. Bei einem passenden Kühldesign kann man aber ganz gut improvisieren.


----------



## Modders Vision (30. September 2012)

Ich meinte eigentlich auch 92mm, weil ich einen Lüfter mit 92mm super auf den Kühlkörper der GraKa drauf bringe. Keine besondere - Radeon HD 5670
Naja und wenn ich schon mal dabei bin hätte ich auch glwich noch die Wärmeleitpaste vom GPU und CPU ausgetauscht


----------



## Ahab (30. September 2012)

*AW: Leisen 90mm Lüfter*

Ah ok, wie schnell dreht der Lüfter denn maximal? Das wäre noch recht wichtig. Wobei, ich würde einfach ma den hier anbringen:

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...ker-BlackSilent-Pro-Fan-PE-P-92mm::16774.html


----------



## Modders Vision (30. September 2012)

Das ist jetzt eine sehr gute Frage...
Ich qeis nir, dass der Standartlüfter von Arctic Cooling ist, 12V und 0.14A hat. Und der neue soll auch 12 Volt habrn und 92mm groß sein. Dazu soll er noch rinigermaßen leise srin und ausrrichrnd Luft schaufeln, der Lüfter läuft im normalbetrieb nur auf 40% und beim Gamen geht er dann automatisch höher, da darf er auch ruhig etwas hörbar sein


----------



## Ahab (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Leisen 90mm Lüfter*

Was für ein Kühler sitzt denn drauf? Beziehungsweise welches Retail-Modell entspricht deinem Kühler?


----------



## Modders Vision (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Leiser 90mm Lüfter + Wärmeleitpaste*

Es gibt kein wirkliches Retail-Modell dazu, doch ist es der selbe Lüfter wie beim Arctic Accelero L2
So sieht der mitgelieferte aus, ich will den Kühlkörper behalten, aber noch nen besseren und leiseren Lüfter drauf bauen - hatte ich eh mal vor und da der alte jetzt hin ist...


----------



## Modders Vision (11. Oktober 2012)

Danke für deine Hilfe!
Ich habe mir jetzt diesen Lüfter und die MX2 bestellt


----------



## ct5010 (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Leiser 90mm Lüfter + Wärmeleitpaste*

Ist gut, ist ein super Lüfter und eine super WLP!


----------



## Modders Vision (15. Oktober 2012)

Die Wärmeleitüaste habe ich mittlerweile schon auf Chipsatz CPU und GPU aufgetragen und bin nach einem Passiv gekühltem Test sehr zufrieden mit der Wärmeleitfähigkeit der Paste 
Nur auf den Lüfter warte ich leider immer noch


----------



## ct5010 (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Leiser 90mm Lüfter + Wärmeleitpaste*

Wenn es passiv klappt, wozu dann noch ein Lüfter?


----------



## Ahab (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Leiser 90mm Lüfter + Wärmeleitpaste*

Hast du auch Lasttests durchgeführt?


----------



## Modders Vision (16. Oktober 2012)

Nach ner halben Stunde Zocken auf höchster Grafik war die GraKa auf 60Crad


----------



## ct5010 (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Leiser 90mm Lüfter + Wärmeleitpaste*

Und FurMark?


----------



## Modders Vision (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Leiser 90mm Lüfter + Wärmeleitpaste*

Das werde ich heute Abend mal ausprobieren, wenn ich wieder daheim bin und dann hier mal über das Ergebnis berichten


----------



## ct5010 (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Leiser 90mm Lüfter + Wärmeleitpaste*



Modders Vision schrieb:


> Das werde ich heute Abend mal ausprobieren, wenn ich wieder daheim bin und dann hier mal über das Ergebnis berichten


 
Wir warten auch dich!


----------



## Modders Vision (16. Oktober 2012)

Heute werde ich es leider nicht mehr schaffen, die Ergebnisse folgen dann auf jeden Fall Morgen.


----------



## Modders Vision (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Leiser 90mm Lüfter + Wärmeleitpaste*

Des ist ziemlich schnell angestiegen, also habe ich es abgebrochen, weil es am Anfang schon gleich gesteigenen ist...


----------



## xSunshin3x (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Leiser 90mm Lüfter + Wärmeleitpaste*

Ja Furmark heizt sehr schnell sehr ordentlich ein. Allerdings solltest du auch bedenken, dass du die Werte von Furmark im normalen Gebrauch fast nie erreichen wirst!


----------



## Modders Vision (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Leiser 90mm Lüfter + Wärmeleitpaste*

Ja, aber diese Meldung wo steht, dass man den Burn-In Test auf sein eigenes Risiko macht, verunsichert mich ein bisschen.
Welchen Test soll ich eigentlich machen? Und soll/muss ich noch irgendwelche Werte ändern?
Öffnet FurMark dann am Schluss eigentlich auch ein Fenster wo das Ergebnis des Tests angezeigt wird?


----------



## ct5010 (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Leiser 90mm Lüfter + Wärmeleitpaste*

Risiko = Absturz wegen zu großer Hitze


----------



## Modders Vision (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Leiser 90mm Lüfter + Wärmeleitpaste*

Dann mache ich den Test noch mal


----------



## ct5010 (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Leiser 90mm Lüfter + Wärmeleitpaste*



Modders Vision schrieb:


> Dann mache ich den Test noch mal


 
Gut. Komm nur nicht auf die Idee Gummibärchen auf der Grafikkarte zu kochen  PCGH in Gefahr: Spektakuläre Grafikkarten-Experimente mit einzigartigen Effekten


----------



## Modders Vision (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Leiser 90mm Lüfter + Wärmeleitpaste*

Geht leider nicht, da der Kühler nach unten Zeigt 
Derzeit habe ich vorübergehend eine andere "Lärmtröte" auf dem Kühler montiert, ich mache das ganze dann nochmal mit dem neuen Lüfter und poste es dann noch hier.
Aber hier erstmal das Ergebnis mit dem derzeitigen Lüfter:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ct5010 (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Leiser 90mm Lüfter + Wärmeleitpaste*

Temps bitte mit HWMonitor auslesen^^


----------



## Modders Vision (18. Oktober 2012)

Mit was soll ich die Temperaturen ablesen? 
Soll ich dann erst die Temperatur vor dem Test ablesen und dann zum Schluss die Ausgangstemperatur?


----------



## ct5010 (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Leiser 90mm Lüfter + Wärmeleitpaste*

HWMonitor die maximale (Last) und minimale (Idle) Temperatur


----------



## Modders Vision (18. Oktober 2012)

Mag jetzt vielleicht eine blöde Frage sein, aber was ist ein HWMonitor?


----------



## ct5010 (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Leiser 90mm Lüfter + Wärmeleitpaste*

Ein Programm


----------



## xSunshin3x (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Leiser 90mm Lüfter + Wärmeleitpaste*

CPUID - System & hardware benchmark, monitoring, reporting

Ich selber benutze den Open Hardware Monitor. Ist im Grunde das selbe wie der HWMonitor, allerdings werden mir bei selbigem nicht alle Sensoren angezeigt.

http://openhardwaremonitor.org/


----------



## Modders Vision (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Leiser 90mm Lüfter + Wärmeleitpaste*

Danke, für den Link zu diesem Super Programm 
Im Burn-In Benchmark 1920x1080 15min kamen Folgende Ergebnisse heraus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xSunshin3x (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Leiser 90mm Lüfter + Wärmeleitpaste*

Temps sind eigentlich sehr gut


----------



## Modders Vision (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Leiser 90mm Lüfter + Wärmeleitpaste*

Okay, dann bin ich mal auf den anderen Lüfter gespannt


----------



## Modders Vision (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Leiser 90mm Lüfter + Wärmeleitpaste*

Der neue Lüfter ist immer noch nicht da, weil Caseking ihn Derzeit nicht auf Lager hat 
Wisst ihr, wann er wieder verfügbar ist?


----------



## ct5010 (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Leiser 90mm Lüfter + Wärmeleitpaste*

Das wissen nur Caseking(s Zulieferer) und Gott


----------



## skyscraper (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Leiser 90mm Lüfter + Wärmeleitpaste*

Angeblich ist er ja lagernd


----------



## Modders Vision (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Leiser 90mm Lüfter + Wärmeleitpaste*

Ja, schon... Ich habe aber am 5.10. diese E-Mail von Caseking bekommen:


> wir danken für Ihre Bestellung mit der Bestellnummer 662143 bei  Caseking.de. Diese E-Mail dient lediglich zu Ihrer Information, da Sie  einen Artikel bestellt haben, welcher aktuell nicht ab Lager verfügbar  ist:
> 
> Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro Fan PE-P - 92mm
> 
> ...


----------



## skyscraper (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Leiser 90mm Lüfter + Wärmeleitpaste*

Die sind sich wohl mit ihrer Verfügbarkeitsanzeige nicht einig


----------



## ct5010 (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Leiser 90mm Lüfter + Wärmeleitpaste*

Verfügbarkeitsanzeigen sind so ziemlich das ungenaueste für den Lagerstand


----------



## Modders Vision (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Leiser 90mm Lüfter + Wärmeleitpaste*

Heute ist der Lüfter dann endlich mal eingetrudelt, obwohl ich ehrlich sagen muss, dass ich noch nicht damit gerechnet habe.
Die Wow Effekt bleib bis jetzt auch aus...
Der Lüfter ist auf Maximaler Drehzahl wirklich viel zu laut für einen Silent Lüfter, doch auf 1300 RPM geht er eingigermaßen. Trotzdem übertönt er den standart NZXT Lüfter, der auf maximaler Drehzahl läuft.
Und sowas nennt man dann UltraSilent Premium Fan?!
Ich möchte den Lüfter gerne direkt an die GraKa anschließen, jedoch hat der Lüfter einen 4 pol. pwm Stecker und die GraKa hat nur zwei Anschlüsse, sprich + und -. Kann ich den Lüfter ohne Bedenken mit + und - Kabel des 4 pol. pwm Steckers anschleißen?


----------



## LiKe-A-Ph03NiX (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Leiser 90mm Lüfter + Wärmeleitpaste*

Natürlich ist der Lüfter auf 1800rpm laut, was hast du erwartet bei solch einer Drehzahl?
Und fürs Anschließen kannst du entweder einen Adapter nehmen oder ihn mit dem roten und schwarzen Kabel an der Graka anschließen.
Bei Verpolung sollte da eigl. nichts passieren, der Lüfter dreht dann halt nicht. Wenn dies geschieht, einfach die Kabel vertauschen.


----------



## Modders Vision (27. Oktober 2012)

Okay, dann kann ich ja beruhigt sein.
Vielleicht kommt ja bald doch noch der Wow-Effekt, wenn der Lüfter dann erstmal an der GraKa hängt 

Ich habe jetzt ewig rumprobiert, aber wenn ich den Lüfter mit + und - and die GraKa hänge, dann Funktioniert er einfach nicht.
Am 4 pol. pwr Stecker auf dem Mainboard funktioniert er einwandfrei, aber ich möchte ,dass die GraKa ihren Lüfter selbst steuert, weil es blöd ist wenn der Lüfter von der CPU Temperatur gesteuert wird, denn er hängt ja an der GraKa...


----------



## skyscraper (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Leiser 90mm Lüfter + Wärmeleitpaste*

Wenn du genug Kühlung hast (also eigtl einen Oversized-Kühler) kannst du ihn auch direkt ans Netzteil bzw an eine Steuerung hängen, um lästige Geschwindigkeitsunterschiede zu unterbinden


----------



## Modders Vision (28. Oktober 2012)

Vielleicht wäre es dann Sinnvoll, wenn ich ihn über Molex anschließe, aber nur auf halber Drehzahl laufen lasse.
Noch eine Frage: Warum sind an dem Lüfter 4 Kabel, wenn man eigentlich nur + und - bräuchte?
Stimmt es, dass 2 ground, 1 - und 1 die Geschwindigkeitsreglung ist?
Der neue Lüfter funktioniert an der GraKa nur nicht, weil ich die Grafikkarte auf 40% Kühlung Läufen habe, das bedeutet, dass sie dem Lüfter 4.8 Volt spendiert, die Startspannung ist aber bei 5 Volt.


----------



## ct5010 (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Leiser 90mm Lüfter + Wärmeleitpaste*

4 Kabel: 

12V +
0V
Drehzahlenüberwachung
PWM-Signal


----------



## Modders Vision (28. Oktober 2012)

Ach so, okay 
Was genau ist eigentlich dieses PWM Signal?
Ich werde jetzt dann Testen, ob der Lüfter auf höherer Drehzahl ohne Regulierung direkt auf der GraKa läuft, dann muss das Kabel nicht durch den ganzen Pc hängen...


----------



## ct5010 (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Leiser 90mm Lüfter + Wärmeleitpaste*

PWM ist eine Drehzahlregulierung, aber nicht per Spannung


----------



## Modders Vision (28. Oktober 2012)

Okay, danke für die Erklärung.
Ich habe gerade nochmal bisschen ausprobiert, den Lüfter an die GraKa anzuschließen. Da er nicht mal auf 100% lief und auch der NZXT, den ich gestern angeschlossen hatte und daran super lief sich kein bisschen drehte, habe ich mal die Spannung gemessen ~11,48 Volt! Das lustige ist, dass die Spannung auf 20% auch ~11,48 Volt sind...!?
Aber auf 11 Volt dürfte ein 12 Volt Lüfter normalerweise laufen, aber dem ist leider nicht so...
Ich würde den Lüfter so gerne an der GraKa anschließen um unnötiges Kabelrumgehänge zu vermeiden.


----------



## Modders Vision (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Leiser 90mm Lüfter + Wärmeleitpaste*

Gibt es ein Programm mit dem ich einstellen kann, dass der Lüfter auf  der GraKa, der am CPU PIN auf dem Mainboard hängt nicht von der Temperatur  der CPU sondern der der GPU geregelt wird?
Ich hätte es echt gerne so, dass der Lüfter sich selber nach der Temperatur regelt...
Habt ihr eine Idee, wie ich das machen könnte?


----------



## ct5010 (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Leiser 90mm Lüfter + Wärmeleitpaste*

SpeedFan?


----------



## Modders Vision (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Leiser 90mm Lüfter + Wärmeleitpaste*

Und woher weis ich jetz, welcher Anschluss welcher ist, weil mein Mainboard wird von dem Programm nicht Supportet und deshalb sind die Bezeichnungen der einzelnen Ports ganz anders als die, die in der Beschreibung stehen...
Wie stellt man das Programm überhaupt richtig ein?


----------



## ct5010 (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Leiser 90mm Lüfter + Wärmeleitpaste*

Googel doch einfach mal nach SpeedFan Tutorial oder so.


----------



## Chicago (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Leiser 90mm Lüfter + Wärmeleitpaste*

Dafür gibts kein Tut. Da muß man schon selber testen!
1. Mit HWiNFO nachsehen unter welchen Chipsatz der Lüfter gesteuert würd! Diesen dann unter Speedfan im Advanced-Reiter raussuchen. Dann entsprechenden Lüfter (im Screen PWM 1-3) auf "manuel PWM control" stellen, Häkchen bei "remember it" nicht vergessen. Sonst ist beim nächsten Start wieder alles weg!
2. Jetzt im Reiter "Fan Conrol" Häckchen bei "Advanced fan control" rein, dann "ADD" und Namen ein geben z.B. GPU. Jetzt das Häckchen bei "Controlled Speed" rein, jetzt daneben den "Lüfter" aus Punkt 1 auswählen. Nun unten "ADD" anklicken und den "GPU-Sensor" raussuchen. Wenn du jetzt im "Temperatures" Fenster auf den GPU-Sensor klickst kommt eine Lüftersteuerungskurve, die du nach belieben einstellen kannst! Fertig!

Falls noch Fragen, fragen!

Edit sagt:

Jetzt noch im Startfenster von SpeedFan das Häkchen bei "Automatic Fan Speed" rein, dann sollte es eigentlich funktionieren!


----------



## Modders Vision (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Leiser 90mm Lüfter + Wärmeleitpaste*

Danke dir, ich hatte ein wenig geGoogelt und bin dan auf das hier gestoßen: Umgang mit Speedfan - Paules-PC-Forum.de
Ich habe das ganze dann durch ausprobieren so eingestellt, wie ich es wollte 
Funktioniert perfekt, ich habe das gnaze mit einem BurnIn Test getestet um noch einmal zu perfektionieren, wann der Lüfter hochdrehen soll 
Und auch der 15minütige Burn-In test war perfekt und hat eine temperatur von 45C° nicht überschritten


----------



## Chicago (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Leiser 90mm Lüfter + Wärmeleitpaste*

Na dann noch viel Spaß!

gruß Chicago


----------

